# Evga X58 Sli Memory Support??



## LiveOrDie (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi im getting one of these can it run DDR3 1600Mhz it only says DDR3 1066 and 1333 on there site but people around then net are running 1600Mhz on them? because i was looking it to getting some Corsair TR3X3G1600C8D 3GB (3x 1GB) PC-12800 (1600MHz) DDR3 RAM


OK I GOT THE RAM WHATS THE RIGHT WAY TO SET IT TO 1600Mhz


----------



## modder (Nov 25, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> Hi im getting one of these can it run DDR3 1600Mhz it only says DDR3 1066 and 1333 on there site but people around then net are running 1600Mhz on them? because i was looking it to getting some Corsair TR3X3G1600C8D 3GB (3x 1GB) PC-12800 (1600MHz) DDR3 RAM


DDR3 1066 and 1333 with standard bios settings and 1600Mhz with oveclocked ram settings on bios.Evga X58 Sli support SPD profil (JEDEC standard)for DDR3 1066 and 1333 .thus , you can use Corsair TR3X3G1600C8D  SPD programmed at: XMP 8-8-8-24 values at 1600MHz and JEDEC standard 9-9-9-24 values  at 1333MHz http://www.corsair.com/_datasheets/TR3X3G1600C8D.pdf.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2008)

in other words: you can do 1600 if you overclock. just make sure the ram is lower than 1.65v, or it get complicated on core i7


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 25, 2008)

so it will pick the ram up, is it like the old boards when it will just down clocked it? what do you meen by complicated? so is 1.65v ok for 8-8-8-24 values at 1600MHz


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 25, 2008)

This is what i am thinking of getting...

I7 ready Kingston 3GB 2000MHz DDR3 non-ECC CL9  $241.00


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 25, 2008)

I will pick the lower speed memory, but bigger kits, 3x2GB Corsair 1333, the memory bandwidth already alot more than the old socket, I don't think we need more of it.
Instead, more memory would help.

EDIT: If I remember right, the only board that could reach 1800MHz+ is Asus P6T, and from the EVGA forum, the highest that I hear from the EVGA X58 was 1600MHz.
Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## modder (Nov 25, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> so it will pick the ram up, is it like the old boards when it will just down clocked it? what do you meen by complicated? so is 1.65v ok for 8-8-8-24 values at 1600MHz


complicated , because I7 use a low fsb (133 stock) and ram speed is a multiple of fsb speed.eg overclocking EVGA X58http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=3459&p=3


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 25, 2008)

ok cool now only if i can get my hands on one of those board


----------



## Mussels (Nov 26, 2008)

1.65v and up is complicated because with the wrong settings it can kill the CPU. there was a bit fuss about it.


----------



## modder (Nov 26, 2008)

Mussels said:


> 1.65v and up is complicated because with the wrong settings it can kill the CPU. there was a bit fuss about it.


my previous post about low cpu fsb  is true or false ?(for my personal culture)


----------



## Mussels (Nov 26, 2008)

modder said:


> my previous post about low cpu fsb  is true or false ?(for my personal culture)



not really.as you raise the FSB the ram speed will go up, but thats minor. having your CPU die is what i call complicated.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 17, 2008)

ok i got the ram, i set the ram volts to 1.65 so it will not go over because the rams rated at 1.65 on the x58, and i set the FSB DRAM to 2:12 giving it 1600mhz, and i set the timming to 8.8.8.24 is this the right way of doing it? becuase the my old 780i was ezy with the sli memory setting, then they took it out and i had to do it this way for then on, thanks for the input


----------

